# Creating a firm filling



## jstephen (Feb 27, 2010)

I am trying to create a filling (chocolate, apricot, raspberry, etc.) that is firm enough to hold crumbs (like in crumb cake) in position stand alone (no cake.) The ideal solution is a marriage of the filling and the crumbs that can be picked up and eaten, retains its flavor allowing the crumbs to remain caky (for lack of a better word) and the filling to take on a chewy texture.

Not sure if this is a candy maker question or a baker question. My lack of success in this area leads me to believe that it is a combination of both.

Love to hear any ideas.

J Stephen


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

something like a pâte de fruit maybe?


----------



## jstephen (Feb 27, 2010)

Not quite. Tried this does not work for my use. More like a glazed filling.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Pate' a Bombe


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

how about a ganach or a curd/custard with gelatin... can you give more hints?

cabotvt, what about the pate a bombe?


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Pate' can be used as a filling and mixes very well with all sorts of favors. Should hold crumb very well. You can play with the sugar temperature to firm it to your liking. If you are going to retard your item pate' should firm nicely almost like taffy


----------



## jstephen (Feb 27, 2010)

Worked great!

Thanks.


----------

